# Demon Low Hard Tail Impact Shorts



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

IMO, don't buy any impact shorts that have a triangle/bicycle seat design for the butt. When you hit hard on it it will feel like it's jamming up your crack onto your tail bone, ask me how I know.

A better design would be something like what Skeletool offers. Take a look at their stuff and see if you can find alike products to protect your butt out there.

http://www.skeletools.com/impact_shorts_padded_shorts_crash_pad_hip_protector_s/4.htm


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have those exact shorts. To answer your question: No. It does feel different (especially when you aren't wearing anything over them), but don't have any loss of comfort. 

They do a nice job of not making your tukus freeze when you sit on a chilly lift chair.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't speak for Vlaze's specific experience, but i've neot had the problem he mentioned with his shorts.

If you do land on something hard enough for it to press your tailbone into the padding of your impact shorts then the shape of the pad protecting your tailbone is only of minor importance.

What is more important is how much padding is around your buttocks (pads, and muscle) to absorb most of that impact. I don't think a flat pad is any better or worse unless you land squarely on a rail or rock or something narrow enough to 'bypass the buttocks' ... in which case you're in for a world of hurt either way!


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been hearing good things about the skeletool shorts as well but they do look kind of bulky.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Well considering how baggy most snow pants are, you don't even see a difference.

And Tarzanman, I disagree. Those triangle designs which are what 90% of those impact short designs are, which are made specifically for protecting the tail bone. If you think about it, what it's essentially doing is making the first point of contact on that small padded area when you land in attempts to cushion it. It's just focusing the area of contact on that area of impact which when you hit hard is not exactly a smart design so no, it's not minor importance. 

A proper design should spread out the absorbing of the impact so that not just one area takes the blunt of the force which is exactly what those shorts can do. The design of the skeletools spreads out the impact so when I hit hard it doesn't feel a small area of the cushion trying to shove up my crack but rather the whole butt takes the hit as your human body was design. Your butt cheeks are there for a good reason when you sit down. IMO those designs are just removing the principal behind them thinking that by just cushioning the tail bone it will thus protect it better. It doesn't in my experience and actually makes it worst by focusing the hit on that one area to shove the so called cushion on your tail bone since it sticks out on the padding and thus with a hard enough it, hurting it a lot.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I actually went ahead and purchased the Skeletool product instead. I like the fact that you are able remove padding where necessary. 

I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing how these worked for you, Im looking to buy some impact shorts and these are what Im leaning towards at the moment.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll let you know as soon as I get them, it may be about 3 weeks until I get them though.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn thats a long time, I may just end up getting them. Just got done searching and reading other threads and only have heard positives about the skeletool pads. I had a pretty bad fall on a box yesterday and man is my tailbone sore!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> A proper design should spread out the absorbing of the impac


I agree. And I also feel that the hard plate does a better job of spreading out the impact. Helmets aren't made of just foam rubber, they've got a hard shell too. I don't have a problem with sitting and I don't even realize they are there throughout the day.

Push your finger into pure foam rubber padding and you'll feel your finger bulge on the other side, push your finger into the hard plate and you'll feel the plate pushing on the other side. If it's jamming the edge of the plate into your tailbone, then you're not wearing them right, pull them up and fasten the belt.

At any rate, whatever any of us feel is the best method for protection, I have and use the demon hardtail pants. I had two tailbone owies in a single season before using them, and have not had a single one in 4 seasons since using them despite taking some nasty ass-plants on East Coast ice.

I'd buy them again in a second, and will once my current pair wear out.. That's just me. Other people like other stuff. To each their own. :dunno:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I was speaking more out of general for the type of design, not decrying what you said worked for you Munky. I understand the hard shell concept and in fact that's what my back protector that I wore on my motorcycle was as well. The edge of hard portion is not what I'm worried about, just the overall thin protection.

I guess it depends on how bad of a dump you take. I'm not sure if you've tried freestyle in the past but of the nasty dumps I've taken on the east coast in mid air landing right on my buttock to an alike design just makes me cringe thinking of the pressure it will impose on my tail. Sure it will absorb the impact but the sole area of impact will focus on that area and jam right up your buttocks with a real hard hit. I guess a better way to state my analogy is a like a shock used in an auto. Those things will only go so far I believe before bottoming out in compression and then pushing on the thing in entirety and putting hard pressure on the tailbone. I think it all depends on how hard you really fall and hit directly on your ass.

Now that being said, my previous ones alike to the skeletools were soft padded and not hard shell so perhaps what you are using could work for me as well. I just prefer to protect my entire ass regardless for good measure. I wish there was a design that incorporated both designs for the best of both worlds.

Maybe you're just a real "tightass" Munky so it doesn't bother you as much :laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> I was speaking more out of general for the type of design, not decrying what you said worked for you Munky.


I know. I dish out way too much offense here to get offended myself. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

have you recieved your skeletools yet? i'm really close to ordering them. just as long as they dont make my snowpants look too bulky.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry not yet. I'm in Canada and had them shipped to a friend in Boston who is visiting next week. So I won't be getting them until next week. As soon as I get it I will let you know how they look, feel and fit.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

vermontpowder said:


> have you recieved your skeletools yet? i'm really close to ordering them. just as long as they dont make my snowpants look too bulky.


Ive got the skeletools and they dont make my pants really bulky but my pants are pretty baggy to begin with. The pad has saved my azz a few times now, its not really noticeable while riding but walking around I kinda feel like Ive got a load in my pants at times, lol. Id reccomend them tho, I have no experience with anything else though so take that into consideration as well.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I do apologize for getting back to everyone so late in regards to my review. I had a chance to use them in Vermont late in the season. But yeah they are pretty comfortable, although a bit bulk in the behind with pants on they're barely noticeable. They are light weight. The good thing is you can remove padding in different areas like the thighs, tailbone and hips.

I'm actually using these at my inline skate hockey league. They are are much better than using hockey pants especially in summer weather.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I can also vouch for Skeletools. By far the best crash pads I've used. The Pro-tec ones aren't bad, but definitely not up to par with the Skeletools. The R.E.D.'s are purely worthless.


----------

